# Connecticut Smoker



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I am holding a smoker at my place in early June that will be the first for me but I am looking to make this an annual event. I am charging a fee just to help cover the cost of what each person will get at this event but I will deffinately make sure that what you get is more than worth the ticket price. There will be unlimited food and beer for each person as well as non alcoholic beverages and I will also have several nice bottles of whisky for people to sample / consume. The food will be barbeque, not sure if it will be ribs, chicken steak or some of each at this point. Each person will also get a nice assortment of smokes and I will also try and have a few raffle prizes as well (smokes, whisky etc...). I am looking at Saturday June 10th for this event and if anyone is intersted please send me a PM for ticket information and location.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

I am moving back to Connecticut(South Windsor) at the end of May. I look forward to your June event. I will PM when it gets closer for the info. Look forward to it.


----------

